# What can you print with a DTG printer?



## HOOSIER DADDY (Jan 8, 2008)

We are the happy owners of a Brother GT-541 printer and have been printing apparel ok. We know we can also print ceramic coasters and mousepads but are there other items that can/have been printed sucessfully? 
Also, there seems to be little in the way of "how to" literature on these printers. We received a 1 hour "start up" lesson from our vendor's technician and now it seems as if we're on our own. Am I missing something? 
Robin
Sunshine Designs


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here are some posts that I have been keeping that show all sorts of different things:
o Canvas - http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2573 or http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2772 
o Towels - http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1074 or http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1719 
o Puzzles - http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3383 
o Light Covers - http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2152 
o Mouse Pads - http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4278


----------



## HOOSIER DADDY (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up. I suspect I could have found this info. if I'd spent a lot of time on this site but thought this quicker.
Robin


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a problem. I just keep a list of post that I like in a word document that allows me to refer back to them. I seem to remember I read something, but have a hard time finding it again quickly. So, I created this document. Seems to work out pretty good for me.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

those are some great links, and some awesome samples on that site.

We have also printed aprons, bibs, coasters, pillow cases, terry towels and a guy even brought in a pair of boxers during the holiday season to have something rather rude printed on the seat of the pants lol

There really isnt a "how-to" Its more trial and error. I have a roll of wide masking tape next to my brother, so I can tape down the edges of small stuff. That way the print heads dont hit the raised fabric and leave ink blotchs. Just make sure all the tape is well stuck down. Otherwise it makes a big mess, and the brother makes some pretty scary sounds!! lol

I am going to try jeans soon, and socks. That looks pretty cool!


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you see this one with the shoes and boots?

Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University

pretty nice!


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Agreed, there is some trial and error and there is no exact "how to". Each of us have different machines and different ways of printing other items. Some of us have built special platens to print on things besides t-shirts. Thats really the key to printing certain items.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah, the shoes are pretty sweet. I don't think the shoes went under a heat press, so you don't really want to get the shoes that wet or try to clean them. But, a great idea.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I wonder if you could heat set those shoes with a heat gun or something similar?


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

If you read down further on the page it says "we simply let it rest under the heatpress for a while." Ive often thought about printing on pair of Converse, now I might have to!


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

yes I know........but I still wonder.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

I would love to see that platen they used.

Is the printing space big enough on the Brother to print those jeans in one print? Ive saw other pics where users have lined up prints on the Brother. How easy/hard is it to line up prints on this machine?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I believe they used the sleeve platten on their website to print the jeans - t-photos2Go and Brother GT-541 - Capturing the T-shirt Printing Revolution. Could be wrong.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

the funk said:


> If you read down further on the page it says "we simply let it rest under the heatpress for a while."


I saw that, but I don't think it is the same as closing the press for several seconds. Here is a link where they talk about air drying the Brother ink, but don't wash it - Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University. I think you still need to close the press for some time for it to allow the inks to cure. Wonder if you could run it through a conveyor dryer though? Something like the Kornit users do. Might need to pick up the speed so that the shoes don't stay in there too long and run them through a couple of times. That might be a possibility.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Mark. Im pretty sure a conveyor dryer would work, but yea, timing might be an issue. Do you think it would warp the soles?

As for the platen for the shoes, that would be neat to see, unless of coarse they just raised and lowered the print head as needed. If that were the case, Im thinking they would be easier to print if the shoe was full.

I would like to see the back of those "city scape" shoes.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

DAGuide said:


> I believe they used the sleeve platten on their website to print the jeans - t-photos2Go and Brother GT-541 - Capturing the T-shirt Printing Revolution. Could be wrong.


 
We have printed jeans but we just laid them on the adult platen, came out fine, might be easier with a long sleeve platen but we don't have one


----------

